# Curado losing casting distance



## FishTX4life (Jan 6, 2006)

Ive had my new curado for about 3 weeks now, Ive used it about 9 times and my casting distance is cut down to a 1/3. I baby this reel, its super clean inside and out. Never been dunked, spray light reel oil on the reel after every use and a drop on the spool bearings. Could it just be that I need to replace my line? or has anyone else experienced this?

I have old calcuttas and curados that perform like champs, whats up with this one??


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

noticed the same problem with my new 200 dhsv.i put my old green 200 back on..


----------



## FishTX4life (Jan 6, 2006)

so im not alone!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

You may want to check with Bantam 1, but when my reels start to loose distance I pull out the bearings, give them a quick spray of reel cleaner, alow them to dry and add 1 SMALL drop of Shimano oil when I replace them. It works every time. If you really want to increase your distance try changing to ABEC 5 bearings. I put them in my Chronarch 100SF and WOW. what a differance.


RR


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

could be 2 much oil... mine did that then i washed my bearings out and only put a drop in it... casting fine for me now


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

As others have mentioned it sounds like the oil has built up in the bearings and is now slowing them down. Clean them out with a solvent, lighter fluid being the most popular, let them dry and apply a drop of oil and you're good to go.


----------



## FishTX4life (Jan 6, 2006)

I appreciate the input, I'll try it out.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you are spraying oil on the reel then I would definitely pull the spool out and clean any excess oil from the spool. The spool shaft will also need to be cleaned. Use the maintenance guides that I have posted at the top of this forum. This will show you how to clean the spool and spool shaft corrrectly.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I would second what Dan and Matt said. It is probably a little over lubed. Make sure you run a q-tip around the rims where the spool runs on both sides of the frame. Also clean out the inside of the pinion gear. I do this by making a pointed piece of paper towel (about 1") and pusing it into the pinion gear inplace of the spool shaft. Now turn the handle to clean and soak up any extra lube.

If you are coming to the tackle swap next Tuesday, bring your reel and I can show you all the critical spots and how I like to clean them.

Mike


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> If you are coming to the tackle swap next Tuesday, bring your reel and I can show you all the critical spots and how I like to clean them.
> 
> Mike


Mike, what and where is the tackle swap?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

It is sort of an annual event that I have organized for the last 8 or 9 years. It was originally held in the parking lot of the Home depot in Pearland, then it moved to my garage and driveway. The event has out grown my garage so another 2 cooler has volunteered his business to host it this year. It is just off the south beltway, so even coming from Tomball, it is fairly convenient. I have attached the post from the main board. It is as much a social event, as a tackle swap.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=141317


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats a great idea! I wish someone would do something like this in So-Cal. Maybe I should take your idea and run with it


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Maybe you should just jump on a plane and join us!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish I could. I will be in Houston early March '08 for the Holder show. I'll probably post the dates when its a little closer. I'll invite everyone to come and meet me in person so I can put a face to the screen name.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Dan,
Holder Show dates are March 5-9.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

what i did for the same problem was go down to one brake,was useing 2,i also clean out the excessive oil.i also found the wiffle spool from a MG fits in there well,ill let you know how it works tomorrow.

Shorty


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Benny said:


> Dan,
> Holder Show dates are March 5-9.


I'll see you there


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*same problem on my citica*

had a distance problem,so i went from 2 breaks to one break,ill let you know how it comes out,i also figured out the wiffle spool from a MG will fit in a Citica i dont think it is a excess oil,lube problem.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You would be surprised to see how much a single drop of oil on the spool shaft will change the performance.


----------

